# Unimog snow plowing



## Caveman (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone else plowing with a Unimog I have a U1400 Ag model like a high speed farm tractor but has 16 gears lower then first gear. Short and great for plowing mountain roads http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/smilie_flagge17.gif


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I have seen a few guys post about tem here, and there's an orange one cruising around bergen county here when it snows, looks like an awesome plow vehicle. Are these hard to find repair parts/service for?


----------



## Caveman (Oct 22, 2006)

In 4 years I have only had to put new Brake pads and tires. I have found the Unimog better to plow logging road then a Cat grader. My snow blade is around 46 inches high and if I get to snow before anyone drives on it no problem. I have had to go rescue the grader from other roads several times last winter. Want to build a bench wing on drivers side to get snow over farther. My tires are to wide they float on top of snow so it makes it tricky some times.


----------

